# tell me about bitless



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I use a $15 Indian bosal that I got off Ebay. Stiffler does VERY well with it. It attaches to a standard headstall and crosses under the chin with a very heavy duty diamond braid rope. I would suggest trying a cheaper indian bosal first just in case your horse doesn't respond well to bitless then at least you aren't out a lot of money.

Welcome to HF!


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

That is like a side pull right? What are the differences between side pulls and bitless bridles? Are side pulls always something that you attach to a headstall or bridle?


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

Rawhide Bosal:








I'm not familiar with the use of a rawhide bosal, but I believe it is used with neck reining. It can be very harmful to the horse in the wrong hands. Can be bought separately or part of a headstall


Indian Bosal:








Not a side pull. It has rope that crosses under the chin so it puts pressure on the chin, nose and pulls side to side. Usually bought separately to attach to a normal headstall/bridle.



Dr. Cook bitless bridle:








The leather crosses under the chin(check the website, it shows that). Puts pressure on the poll and pulls side to side. Bought as a whole bridle.


Side pull:








Gives direct side to side pull. bough as a hole bridle.

Hackamore:








Puts pressure on the poll, the chin, the nose and gives side to side pulling. Can be bought as part of a bridle or separate.

To answer your question, a side pull is a type of bitless bridle, all of these are.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

The Indian bosal shown is from the exact seller that I use.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

If you go with a bosal make sure you know how to use one. They are different then a hack or other type of bitless tack. They are designed to be a trainsition type things.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I have Dr. Cook's bitless. I use it on my 18 hand, 2200 lbs. draft. Solon was the first big horse to use it! He does wonderful. I have had nothing but good come from using it. I'd absolutely recommend it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Agree on the Bosal, you need to know how to use one first before you try to put a horse in it for the first time.

Whenever I want to go bitless, I just ride in a rope halter.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

We have an old sidepull at the barn and its really nice if you want a change. Horses that have previously been bitted may not respond as crisply to a bitless at first. They come around though. Is there a reason for your decision to go bitless?


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

9 times out of 10 I just hop on with the halter and a couple of lead ropes for reins, but I'm sometimes lazy that way!


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

I would like a change, and I don't know why but I have always wanted that for horse horse if I got one. Now that I do...she has been bumped in the teeth two times too many(not my doing) And it is hard to get one in her mouth. Plus the only one I have is harsher than what she has been used to. She took it great the first time, not knowing it was going to be different, and now she won't. I can't find the same bit that she was used to and her previous owner couldn't remember what it was called. I kinda remember what it was but can't find one the same.
I would love to use a bitless to gain trust and respect, and if I find what I want, maybe go back to a bit. I am guessing that if she does well with it why would I though. All I do for now is pleasure riding, and not sure what other direction I would want to do with her anyway at this point. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh I forgot to mention, once the bit is in, she hates it, throws her head every where, and doesn't wanna do anything.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Have you had her teeth checked?


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

yeah they are fine. But vet thought that maybe in about a year, they would need to be floated.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

She just may be a horse that does not like bits. If you've got friends that have different types of hackamores or bitless that would be easiest so you aren't having to buy a bunch of different set ups to try.

Best of luck!


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

I think it will depend on what your horse likes @OP. It will depend on whether she is okay with pressure on her poll, nose or wherever it would be.


----------



## Gent N Diva (Aug 12, 2010)

I use a Spirit Bridle on both of my horses. It's a bitless bridle and has worked really well for me. Both my TWH mare and my Morgan gelding go very well in it. My mare has always had bit issues since I've owned her, never happy with any bit and always has her tongue over it. She's only worn the Spirit Bridle 2 times now, but is doing well with it. My Morgan also is much happier in it and much lighter on his front end and content to work now. He used to be very unhappy in his work no matter what bit I would use. 

Diva is a 6 year old TWH mare who has only been under saddle for 6 months at this point after a year off due to illness and injury when she was first being being started. She started off VERY pacey and bucking and rearing when she had to go back to work. She has only learned to canter under saddle in the last 2 months and we have a long way to go but she's working better the last two times I have worked her with the bitless than she did in any bit I used. Much more relaxed and happy.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Love Diva. I just love a good old head noddin walker.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Even with a bitless bridle you still have to have good hands. You have to have a good release or all you are going to be doing is getting into a togging match with the horse. Does not matter what you put on the horse bit or not if you do not have good hands it will not make a bit of difference.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

They also make rubber bits FYI


----------



## Gent N Diva (Aug 12, 2010)

This is very true. 



nrhareiner said:


> Even with a bitless bridle you still have to have good hands. You have to have a good release or all you are going to be doing is getting into a togging match with the horse. Does not matter what you put on the horse bit or not if you do not have good hands it will not make a bit of difference.


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

Are you trying to imply that because she is my first horse that I don't have good hands? So do you think that most people want to change because they don't realize that they don't have quiet hands? I think that I do, a lot more than anyone who rides my mare. She behaves better with me than anyone else. I would really love to tell everyone that they can't ride her, but that doesn't happen. She isn't a beginners horse, and I don't want someone that doesn't know what they are doing to harm her mouth, and wreck the trust that I have with her. But my hubby rides her and his brother. They are learning but I cringe watching them.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I am simply saying that it does not matter what you put on your horse. If your hands are not quite it does not matter. Very simple. If you have issue with that then ask your self why?

Like I have said before. A bitless bridle can be just as harsh as a snaffle as a Cathedral port bit. Just depends on whos hands they are in.

I once had a trainer tell me that there is no such thing as a hard mouthed horse. They are hard minded. Once you over come that any horse will and can be soft mouthed.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

100% agree ^^


----------



## spirithorse8 (Jun 30, 2010)

The Spirit Bridle is not harsh even in bad hands.
Spirit Bridle has been used in TB racing even on runaways with exercise riders....worked like a charm and the riders were dumbfounded.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

spirithorse8 said:


> The Spirit Bridle is not harsh even in bad hands.
> Spirit Bridle has been used in TB racing even on runaways with exercise riders....worked like a charm and the riders were dumbfounded.


Even that can be made to be harsh. I can make a halter harsh. It is not hard.


----------



## Gent N Diva (Aug 12, 2010)

Here is a video of my Morgan gelding in the Spirit Bridle. About his 7th or 8th time schooling in it. We aren't all the way there but he's working better than he ever did before and is more relaxed and happy with no bucking or angry tension.


----------



## Gent N Diva (Aug 12, 2010)

This is a video of Gent in a bit, any bit I try, and same saddle. A vetrenarian has checked his teeth and anything else contributing. He is just happier without the bit. Headset is not quite there yet but he has only been in the Spirit Bridle 7 or 8 times total and is relaxing and working much more happily. He kept trying to bully his way through the gate and tries to leave. I am not hard on his mouth and when he is quiet and behaves, I only have very light contact with his mouth. I had to keep asking him to back off from the gate because he wanted to just shove it open with his body and leave me hanging on the fence.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

There's all sort of videos out there with all the different kinds of bitless that works absolutely great for the individual horse.

It's just a matter of trying them out and seeing what works best. Of course everyone has their favorites.

Mine is Dr. Cook and I can't imagine using any other kind.


----------



## spirithorse8 (Jun 30, 2010)

well you can have the cook design, I designed it in 1988 and it does not produce the results Spirit Bridle does.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

The spirit bridle puts pressure on the nose and pole. It is not a kind easy bridle. It is a quick fix and in the end you will not be any further ahead.

As to the videos. They where not great and hard to really see but from what I could see there was very little difference between the 2.


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I did buy one. It is on the way, should arrive today. It a cheaper one, so if it really doesn't work for her then I haven't spent loads of money. Here is the site:
Home Page


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

spirithorse8 said:


> well you can have the cook design, I designed it in 1988 and it does not produce the results Spirit Bridle does.


You're a very bitter person. You really need to move on about this. If you didn't get the patent soon enough, that's your own fault.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Here is a great link Spirit - it might shed some light on your dilemma.

Inspiration, Perspiration and Imitation [2007] The Bitless Bridle by Dr. Robert Cook, FRCVS, Ph.D.


----------



## spirithorse8 (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh, for FYI, there is such a thing here in the U.S. as business slander and libel...............truth matters, not fraudulent misrepresentations.

A challenge on bitless has been made to the USEF/USDF and if they have the guts to hold the symposium, we shall see what we shall see.

Bitter hell no......I want justice...a thief is a thief no matter the credentials.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Did you get a patent in 1988?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If he stole your design and sold it as his own, then how does it not get the same results of your bridle if the design is the same? Do you know for a fact that he actually stole your design or is it possible that maybe he just had the same idea that you did and just got to the patent office first so you suspect that he got ahold of your designs? Not calling you a liar, just saying that until there is proof published by an outside source, all we're hearing is a lot of "you said, he said" and only getting one side of the story.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Good points.

If you read that link I posted, Dr. Cook gives some information on his process.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

My community of horse people all ride a little differently than most natural riders. We improvise with a regular halter that fits well (make sure it has squares on the side) and (get this!) a modified dog chain running under the chin. This is not for contant with the horses chin, merely a way to equally distribute pressure on the nose. 
We use game reins with the little clippies on the end to attach to the key rings on the chain. One ring is already there from the collar, another larger one (so it won't slip through the squares) is attached (its a key ring) You will probably have to shorten the chain, but it's not hard.

As long as your horse is giving to pressure well, it is a very effective and cheap way to ride bitless.

Here's the link to the stable that started this, so you know I'm not crazy!
They don't talk about it, but you can read about the founder, Stephanie.
Unbridled Spirit

Also, Kelty (my horse) was abused, so thats partly the reason i do this. He seems to appreciate the change.

Here's a visual if that was too confusing:











Let me know if you want more info!


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

Clair thanks for the info!!!! It seems that this thread has turned into people discussing with each other, rather than trying to help someone! Thank-you!!!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

People have helped you.


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

Few yeah but the most of this is you and someone else arguing!! I thought that this forum would be a great place to learn, but I am not so sure anymore.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Don't base it off of two people having a discussion or argument. This is a great place.

The first couple of pages pointed out some very detailed things for you to try. Some of us gave our opinions of the kinds we like the best whether it's spirit, Indian or Dr. Cook. People gave you videos to watch. Sometimes people get into discussion with each other on the topic that is given but you did get a lot of great advice. Hopefully you can find what you are looking for.


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes it was helpful and I have found something that I hope will work out, I will try it tomorrow. I hope not to have offended you, that was not my intention.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Gosh not at all. You'll find that with many discussions people will often discuss what others have said, and sometimes the threads do get sidetracked!

Just post when you've tried it out so we can see how it went!


----------



## Gent N Diva (Aug 12, 2010)

Well I wasn't trying to sell anyone on anything, just showing a different kind of bitless bridle that was available that has helped my horses be more comfortable and perform more relaxed. I personally do not have a preference as to what someone wants to use, I was merely showing there was another option. It has worked well for me, and my horses, and that is all that is important to me. If someone didn't see a difference in my videos that's fine, they are not professional videos, and I am the one who rides my horses and know the difference, so that's all that is important to me. I am not out to be involved in anyone's argument. 


I took both of my horses out on a trail ride today, with a novice on my mare, and both horses were very comfortable with no aberrant behavior, whether it was from the lack of a bit or just the enjoyment of being out I don't know, and don't care, but the they were both comfortable and enjoyed the ride and my mare never tossed her head like she has done in the past with her bits, and I didn't have to worry about someone ripping on her mouth with uneducated hands, which was a comfort to us both. 

OP: I hope you and your horse enjoy the one you purchased it and that it works well for you.


----------



## Gent N Diva (Aug 12, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> The spirit bridle puts pressure on the nose and pole. It is not a kind easy bridle. It is a quick fix and in the end you will not be any further ahead.


 
I was wondering what you were referring to as a "quick fix"? I don't take shortcuts with my horses. I spend a lot of time working with them on learning new things and improving our skills, and am not quickly trying to fix anything in particular, I was looking for something that made him more comfortable than the bit but that had nothing to do with a quick fix... I don't yank on his head and wrestle him around in it. There is no quick fix for proper communication and proper training and time spent in the saddle learning...which is all I am after with my horses, so I'm not sure what you meant? 

By the way the morgan is a rescued badly abused horse so his improvement starting when he was 9, when I first got him, is leaps and bounds ahead of where he was, and I spent 3 years getting there, so there is no quick anything with him. I was interested in the bitless as a different way into his mindset than the regular bit method, and so far he has responded favorably, but we have just started using it.


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I tried it two days ago, and I guess she thought a bit was coming and tried to bite me. And at the same time my baby was done her nap, so I had to try another day. (I didn't have anyone to watch my baby. So I tried again, and she tried to bite me again. I did get it on. And she responds really well!!!!!!! YEY!! I took her to my neighbors who have a round pen, and they helped me with some ground work.(they've just been at a clinic last weekend) She is having a hard time respecting me, but is great if I can get on her and ride for while. She was quiet and respectful , and I am in love all over again!! Ground work really helped her! Just thought I should give you an update. Thanks for all the help and info.


----------



## wicastawakan (Mar 2, 2010)

I like the bitless bridles & they work fine for me so far. I also use mild bits at times but prefer the bitless if they will work. If you get your horse to move off your legs, the bit doesn't really matter that much. At that point, your hands are only an early subtle clue for the horse. If you want to work at it, you can get your horse to function without any bridle at all. 

I ride for pleasure only but have a nice mare that was used to cowboy & she's a dream. You can rope, cut & sidepass all day long. If you put her on a calf, you better get a deep seat & not worry about what kind of bridle you have. 

Same way with a stop. If you get your horse working well, the cue to stop will not require pulling on the bridle. You'll have your hands full just staying on the horse. Just keep working at it & you'll find a bridle & combination that will serve you well. There is no one bridle that is perfect & will compensate for good training & miles in the saddle. However, if you absolutely have a bad horse, that's exactly what you've got. Get rid of it & move on. Too many good horses out there. Don't get hung up on "your special horse". A horse is a horse. Some good, some not so good. Costs the same to feed both. Get a good one & keep it.


----------

